# Frank Molloy



## Mike Tiernan (Jun 23, 2005)

Together with another old friend of Frank Molloy's who lives in Montreal we have tried a couple of other M.N sites in an attempt to to find anybody who remembers Frank or sailed with him, or might even know of his whereabouts. He sailed as a Q.M with Cunard and as Bosuns Mate on the Empress of Canada in 1961. Frank hails from Liverpool. Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Kathleen Donaldson (Jul 1, 2005)

*Farnk Molloy*

My Dad sailed for the Cunarders Gerry Donaldson he was Chief Cook he is still alive Ill ask im about Frank Molloy


----------



## Mike Tiernan (Jun 23, 2005)

Kathleen Donaldson said:


> My Dad sailed for the Cunarders Gerry Donaldson he was Chief Cook he is still alive Ill ask im about Frank Molloy


 Many thanks Kathleen, just maybe your Dad will have met or even sailed with Frank.
Frank was the type of guy you didn't forget after meeting him, famous for his humour and jokes, never heard him repeat one either. Could possibly have been on the Cunard passenger ships to Montreal before the Empress of Canada.
Mike


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

hello all
i remember frank molloy I sailed with frank on EmpressofBritain 1963/64 frank was Bosuns Mate, a great guy very funny character. i remember the "spectacular" dive literally off the stern of the above ship while we were tying up in Montevideo to save a shoreside docker who had fallen into the dock and disappeared, frank found him underwater and rescued him and i believe the guy lived to tell the tale.a very brave man indeed. never heard or saw him again after 1964. hope this helps in your quest for frank. from freddythefrog


----------



## Jeff. J. (Apr 1, 2009)

I sailed with a Molloy on the Empress of Britain in early 1963, he was a QM or an AB and he was from Liverpool , but his first name was Brian, of that I'm pretty sure.
Don't know if that's been any help or not?
Cheers
-------
Jeff


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby (Nov 22, 2009)

*Frank Malloy*

I sailed with Frank and his brother Brian for about 5 voyages on the Empress of Britain in 1962-63 he was bosun,s mate I was Q.M. I,m told he lived in the Marsh lane area Bootle,Liverpool.


----------



## Tricia Molloy Ross (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello all, I am the youngest Daughter of Frank Molloy what wonderful stories & really nice comments you have all made about my Dad. Unfortunately my Dad died 27 years ago aged 49. It was the anniversary recently & I have been feeling a bit sad but the comments have lifted my spirits. my family are from the Kirkdale area of Liverpool.


----------

